

"Call Me Maybe" explains the euro crisis, seriously - GGNH
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/06/call-me-maybe-explains-the-euro-crisis-seriously/258435/?google_editors_picks=true

======
KyleHill
Next week, the author addresses Mitt Romney's Vice Presidential selection
through the lens of Skrillex's "Bangarang."

Shout to all my lost boys? ("Rob Portman resembles Oliver Twist.") We rowdy!

